# New App for Ag Weed ID



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I got an email about this new App the other day. I loaded onto my iPhone but haven't tried it yet.

http://cornandsoybeandigest.com/site-files/cornandsoybeandigest.com/files/uploads/ag-weed-id-app.html

"Brought to you by the experts at Penton Farm Progress Group, *Ag Weed ID*is an in-hand tool to help producers identify weeds during scouting. Our database includes information and of course images of about 75 of the most common weeds, and enables you to narrow the list by crop, season, and location.

You can compare on the spot, or use the app's camera integration feature to take and upload photos of your weeds to identify in your truck, back at the office, or any time. You can also bookmark weeds to check again later, or share with your dealer to get more info and advice.

*Take the guess work out of scouting. Download Ag Weed Id today!"*


----------

